# How long does Cytease/Cystaid take to work?



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

My cat has had cystitis over the last week and I've just put her on a reduced dose (and as before the cystitis has come back straight away). Normally if she has cystitis, I start her on Cytease which only takes about three hours to relax her. I've given her another capsule at lunchtime and she seems quite stressed at the moment so have to decide whether to be patient or put her through the stress of a visit to the vet tonight.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry are you giving Cystaid or Cytease 

Scutter is on Cystaid one a day unless he starts acting asthough he is getting a blockage again  then we give 2 a day am/pm he is also on prescription food which makes all the difference even though is is dry :confused1:


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

My cat is on Cytease. After my above post I bought some Bachs Rescue Remedy and spoke to the vet. We are putting her Cytease back to 2 a day. The vet has given me more tablets, but if cystitis doesn't stop and we can't get her off them, then the vet will see her again. She is a lot happier now.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh good news :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Found this may be of some use to you 

John Burns Pet Health website - feline cystitis


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for your last post Dally Banjo. My cat's cystitis is now being managed by two Cytease a day, so I'll see what happens when it gets reduced to one at the weekend (as recommended by the vet). A few things I can do myself to help in the house, but it was helpful in preparing my list of questions for when I no doubt have to take my cat back to the vet (the vet wants to see her if she needs any more tablets).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like she's doing ok hope she is when you reduce the dose. Our vet also gave us some back up pills just incase Scutter has another episode he as some antibiotics & diazipan :scared: but he never had cystitus he skiped that & went straight onto stone forming  cos we are lucky like that


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

That's something else I was going to ask the vet about, back up pills as we tend to go away quite a bit in the summer. I have neighbours who have health problems or an older house sitter who looks after the cats and I don't think any of them will be up to trying to catch the cat I'm having problems with in order to get her to the vet (although, she doesn't struggle so much if she's suffering with cystitis).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We have the same problem, Scutter has been on the cystaid & prescription food for years  our vet said he would be ok to miss 2 days of pills so we get 2 whole days away 

Are the pills capsuals the cat sitter could open them up & sprinkle on the food maybe


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, luckily the pills are in capsule form!


----------

